# Kreg Stepped Drill Bit - what's special?



## saulmarg (Apr 14, 2013)

I recently bought the Kreg Jig Jr, but I no longer have the 3/8" stepped drill bit that comes with it. Where I stay, the bit is really expensive, more than I paid for the whole jig set. Is there anything special about the bit? Can I use another bit, if so what type?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

No, you need their bit. It is made to bite and cut at that angle and leaves a pilot hole for the screw.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

There are several here:
http://woodworking.rockler.com/search?w=kreg pocket hole drill bit

If you have lost the bit, you should buy the kit for $20. This includes the mini guide, bit a and depth stop collar. The depth stop collar is a vital part of the Kreg system.


----------



## saulmarg (Apr 14, 2013)

*What about other pocket hole joining systems?*



WarnerConstInc. said:


> No, you need their bit. It is made to bite and cut at that angle and leaves a pilot hole for the screw.


What do other pocket hole joining systems use? Aren't they more or less the same as the kreg system?


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

i bought a knockoff one at home depot for 4.95


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

saulmarg said:


> What do other pocket hole joining systems use? Aren't they more or less the same as the kreg system?


General tools, at the least, is one other company that makes a pocket hole system using a stepped drill. My Home Depot used to carry their bits but I haven't seen any there for awhile. Could be I haven't really looked either. Marc Sommerfeld also has a pocket hole system similar to the Kreg system but I doubt would be any cheaper.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No, you need their bit. It is made to bite and cut at that angle and leaves a pilot hole for the screw.


There's a flat part of the drill about 3/4" from the end of the bit that creates a flat section for the pan head screw to shoulder and pull the pieces together.


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

As far as the Kregg pocket hole drill bit, there isn't anything special about it as far as it being a pocket hole drill bit. You could use any other companies pocket hole drill bit as a replacement. Craftsman and Porter Cable make pocket hole jigs, and use the same bit. The problem is they are all in the same ball park as far as price goes. They range from $15 to $25 depending on where you decide to get it from. 

Mike Darr


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

@OP - when you get your bit troubles resolved, build one of these sleds and your troubles should be reduced significantly. Everything in one place. It works great for me. It hangs on the wall when not in use.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> @OP - when you get your bit troubles resolved, build one of these sleds and your troubles should be reduced significantly. Everything in one place. It works great for me. It hangs on the wall when not in use.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Mike


Mike,
Brilliant idea. I'm going to add the side pieces to mine.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

@rich- I used a piece of 3/4 plywood scrap to mount everything on so it is portable. I clamp it to my work bench. When I am through, I hang it on the pegboard.


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

Made something very similar, got tired of trying to keep boards from rocking on the kreg. As for storing the bit and jig itself, i just keep it in the box tucked away. I myself wouldn't see any reason you couldn't just a regular bit, you just wouldn't have the smaller tip which may allow some splitting?


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

lilman said:


> Made something very similar, got tired of trying to keep boards from rocking on the kreg. As for storing the bit and jig itself, i just keep it in the box tucked away. I myself wouldn't see any reason you couldn't just a regular bit, you just wouldn't have the smaller tip which may allow some splitting?


I'm not sure what you mean by a regular bit. Most bits, i.e brad point or twist bit, will be too short to use in the Kreg jig. Not to mention you wont have the pilot hole to start the screw that is created by the proper stepped pocket hole bit. Also you wont have the flat bottom hole which is necessary to prevent the screw from crushing the wood and possibly passing through the outside board.

I suggest using the right tool for the job. I just don't see any advantage to taking a shortcut that could damage a project, or not give the proper results.

Mike Darr


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of specification, twist bits. The cheap set I have is long enough to go up to 1 1/2". I didn't mean that this way was optimal or on the same performance level as the original bit. Would I substitute? No I wouldn't.


----------

